# monthly commuter pass



## amamba (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how AGR points work with a monthly pass on the NE Corridor? I am just wondering how the points are assigned. Is at the time of purchase does one get points based on the cost, or do you get points each day for the travel?

Thanks much - my husband is considering switching to amtrak instead of the MBTA everyday from providence to Boston and I am just curious. I am also trying to decide if somehow it is beneficial to buy the pass directly from amtrak.com instead of through the ordering system at work, wageworks, although if he orders from wageworks I believe a portion of the cost is done pre-income tax.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

With a monthly pass, you only get 2 points/$ for the *COST OF PURCHASE* of the pass! You *DO NOT* also earn the 100 point minimum per segment. (I'm not sure if the 10 ticket option is the same way.)

So assuming the pass cost $100, you would earn 200 points when you bought the pass - and -0- points when you use the pass!


----------



## tp49 (Dec 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> With a monthly pass, you only get 2 points/$ for the *COST OF PURCHASE* of the pass! You *DO NOT* also earn the 100 point minimum per segment. (I'm not sure if the 10 ticket option is the same way.)
> So assuming the pass cost $100, you would earn 200 points when you bought the pass - and -0- points when you use the pass!


At least out here the 10 trip works the same way. 2 points for the cost of the ticket and 0 points per segment used.


----------



## amamba (Dec 10, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> With a monthly pass, you only get 2 points/$ for the *COST OF PURCHASE* of the pass! You *DO NOT* also earn the 100 point minimum per segment. (I'm not sure if the 10 ticket option is the same way.)
> So assuming the pass cost $100, you would earn 200 points when you bought the pass - and -0- points when you use the pass!


Well the pass costs $324 so that would be 648 points/month. Interesting. He ends up taking amtrak about 4-6 times a month anyway, so we end up buying expensive high bucket fares an hour or two before the train (normally $24/one way, or $50 if he splurges on the acela) on top of his mbta commuter rail pass ($250). I think that in the long run we would probably save money (and him, time and aggravation) by switching to amtrak full time, but its a shame that you don't get more AGR points for it!

Does anyone know if you have to buy the pass through amtrak to get the AGR points or if somehow he does buy it through his tax-free transportation account there is a way to get the AGR points? Would he get another 648 points if he bought the pass on the amtrak chase credit card?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

amamba said:


> Does anyone know if you have to buy the pass through amtrak to get the AGR points or if somehow he does buy it through his tax-free transportation account there is a way to get the AGR points? Would he get another 648 points if he bought the pass on the amtrak chase credit card?


I'm not really sure, but I think if you contact AGR that you _may_ get credit! They may want something like the pass number (I'm not even sure if it has one) or a photo copy of the pass or a receipt to give you points. And yes, you will get another 648 points by using the AGR credit card! 

I'm wondering why you are paying $24 one way - even if you can only buy them a couple of hours before hand and they are high bucket? :huh: What I would do is this. (I just picked 12/15 which is more than 3 day in advance from 12/10.)


Train #66 departs at 7:04 and arrives BOS at 7:52

The cost is $18 right now (although it can be $12)

Use promo Code V174 for 20% off

The cost drops to $14.40 (or $9.60)

You earn 100 AGR points for that amount!

If you can not make that trip, just cancel - there is *NO* penalty

Even if you can't use V174 (for 20% off), you could use a discount like a AAA fare, and get 10$ off! 

Personally, if you chose this, I would buy many ticket for when you even think you may use it! (I would buy tickets today for dates like 12/15, 12/18, 12/20, 1/6, 1/15, 2/3, 2/27, etc...) You can always cancel the ticket for no charge!

If you are only taking 4-6 trips per month, this is cheaper than the $324 pass - plus you will earn more AGR points!


----------



## amamba (Dec 11, 2009)

Great idea, I'll have to try some dates in january since he can't get the pass until February. But even a few days prior I have found the tickets to be at $21 or $24 for train 175 (that is the one he wants, no other train will do because might as well take MBTA then), so perhaps I'll just buy him right now a ticket for every Friday in January (which is when he almost always takes this train).


----------



## amamba (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, every Friday in January is already at $21 for train 175. That sucks. I think because it is Friday and more people are traveling for the weekend to places like NYC, Philly, DC etc from BOS and they leave a little early and go on that train.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 11, 2009)

It may not be right, but Tuesday, I had tickets for #190, but instead took #66. I also had tickets for @67, but instead took #179. I did not exchange them because they were a higher bucket. The conductor took them with no problem! 

A few weeks ago, I had tickets for the 6:xx pm train (I forget the #) from BOS, but took the 5:xx train instead. Again I didn't exchange them due to the higher bucket. Again, the conductor took them with no problem. He even asked, " Did you catch an earlier train?" When I replied "Yes", he just continued on!


----------

